# Thank You, Kathie!



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

All of a sudden, Finn has been in full blowing coat mode. I have been struggling with getting him combed out. His hind end is like a felted layer of wool. I know it has been mentioned on the forum in the past, and I now remember Karen has cornstarch in Kodi's grooming supply basket, but I had kind of forgotten about trying to use it .:frusty: Augie had some matting, but nothing like this. I was whining and moaning about Finn's hair, and Kathie asked me if I had tried the cornstarch. So, tonight, I did try it. It really helped. And, for some reason, Finn cooperated so much better tonight about being combed. 

So, this is a public Thank You to Kathie for reminding me about using the cornstarch! eace: And if there are any newer forum members who are going through coat blowing with their fur babies and hadn't heard about the cornstarch (or forgot!), it is definitely worth a try!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

So glad I could help, Linda! :biggrin1:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awesome!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Based upon my first experience with the Ziggy's shampoo, it also is a big help with matted hair. It was *much* easier to comb Ruby out after her bath. Most of the mats are gone -- not all, but most.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Roki is going through similar phase right now! Yes, felted butt, area around the neck and along his spine. IOD Evening primrose veterinary grade shampoo and grooming spray heped INCREDIBLY! But I would be really gratefull if anyone knows why thi is happening. One day no matts onli nice hair easi to brush and comb, and another day matted all ove in no time. Last two weeks I brushed and combed out incredible amount of wooly stuff (undercoat)! Anyone knows what's this and how to stop it? With all those matts and tangles over him Roki get so nervous during our regular daily grooming sessions. 
Cornstarch is OK, but be careful if your furbaby has (or had) any kind of yeast skin infection because yeas feeds on starch. 

Marina&Roki


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

LOL, Marina - you figure out a way to stop it, sell your idea or product, and you will make your fortune! :biggrin1: I think a good number of us would pay to 'stop' the process known as blowing coat. It stops when it is good and ready, from all accounts.  In the meantime, we suck it up and deal with it, I guess. There are probably a number of us going through it right now. If I remember correctly, Roki is around the same age as Finn, who will be 1 on March 6, and there were several in this age group. I think it is when the adolescent or adult hair starts coming in and tangles with the baby hair? And, depending on the texture of the hair, some mat worse than others. Augie's hair is a lot more glassy than Finn's and his didn't mat as badly (or, like childbirth, I have forgotten until I am going through it again!). I do remember Augie matting quite horribly in his jowl area and around his feet. And it did seem to happen overnight. I also remember Augie's breeder telling us that the white and lighter dogs matted worse than the black ones. That does seem to be the case in our house. 

We went through a couple of weeks with a lot of matting around Finn's ears and front of his shoulders. Those areas seem to be better now, but his fanny and flank areas - what a mess. Oh, and his stomach. I haven't noticed anything along the spine yet, so that is probably still coming. I am also convinced that the dog stressing while being groomed does NOT help when they are blowing coat, although Finn has been doing some better with that the last day or two. Not struggling as bad or panting as much. And, as some others have mentioned on other threads, it seemed to be worse the day following his bath. Two days after the bath, it combed out easier and the cornstarch seemed to help a lot. 

Do you use a conditioner as well as the IOD Evening Primrose shampoo and grooming spray, Marina?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

One of the products I use if one of my dogs has more tangling/matting then usual is "Ultimate Detangling Spray" by Crown Royale, I spray after the final rinse, let them set in the tub for 3 to 5 mins., then after I blot them I brush them out and spot spray the matted areas. I always brush them out before a bath but, if they have been scratching, tracking, or been boarded with the Vet for a week, they have extra matts. I always use corn starch for mats when I dry brush been using for year.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes I use Heavy management IOD conditoner (diluted in water 1:10). I bathe him in shampoo (10 mins), rinse, put conditioner, rinse, towel him, spray IOD Isle Strengthen spray and blow dry (he really hates that). I use evening primrose spray for daily brushing! 

And yes, day after bath is the worst! Roki is two now - still blowing coat? As a matter of fact, everthing strated three weeks ago with EXTREMELY cold weather outside! LOL And guess what - he doesn't mind brushing and combing right side of his body (falls asleep), but when it comes to left side - real battle. I can also brush and comb his hind paws as much as I like, but front ones - no, no! He became an artist in hiding them! 
I do not think that matting has to do a lot with colour - have seen black and chocolate matted havas. Roki's father is mostly black an he matts.

Marina &Roki


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, I certainly had Roki's age remembered incorrectly! Augie went through about three sessions of blowing coat - the initial one was the worst and lasted longer. His first one wasn't until around 14 months or so, and I do not remember when the other two happened any more - just that they did happen. Since Finn arrived, everything is kind of a blur!! :biggrin1: I am sure it is probably more the texture of the hair that makes a difference and maybe with Augie's breeder's dogs, the lighter ones are more cotton-like? 

Perhaps the cold weather triggered Roki's system into thinking it had better produce some more hair to keep that boy warm?  

What is the deal with the left side? Augie still does not like his left front paw combed out. Both of them will stand so that I can get at their right side OK, but when I turn them so I can do the left side, they immediately flip around. Finn does not like either of his front paws combed, or is front legs either. Those stinkers are very good at tucking things under so they can't be reached!


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, we have a new topic - hava left side! Roki also matts worse on his left side! Is it something like RLH? LOL
Marina&Roki


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I am right handed; maybe you are as well? I wonder if the reason they like their right sides toward us is that it puts their head closer to our right hand/arm and they can keep better track of what we are doing. If they are facing left, our hand and arm is coming at them from their rear and I would guess it would be much harder for them to see what we might be up to? Just making stuff up, as I really don't know.  And maybe their front legs are just super sensitive.


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

Has anyone ever noted any relationship between weather and/or season change and coat blowing--either timing or length of? With a big dog (northern primitive like our Husky was), coat blowing occurred in spring and fall if you lived in a normal climate--but here in Florida coat blowing could occur any time and often. (No mats but a mess in the house.)


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

LunasMom said:


> Has anyone ever noted any relationship between weather and/or season change and coat blowing--either timing or length of?


The difference between blowing coat and shedding is reason. Dogs who shed, do so because of weather change. Blowing coat is how certain breeds transition from puppy coat to adult coat. So, while a sudden severe weather change could possibly cause a high strung dog close to blowing coat, enough stress to push them into it, I doubt weather is little more than a coincidental factor.


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

Hmmm, what Huskies do is called "coat blowing"; after living through it for 25 years I do know that. Shedding does go on for the whole year with those guys also. However, thanks for the answer to my question whether Havanese coat blowing is related to weather--unfortunately not. I was having happy fantasies that since Luna a Sola live in Florida the awful stories I have read would not happen for them.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LunasMom said:


> Hmmm, what Huskies do is called "coat blowing"; after living through it for 25 years I do know that. Shedding does go on for the whole year with those guys also. However, thanks for the answer to my question whether Havanese coat blowing is related to weather--unfortunately not. I was having happy fantasies that since Luna a Sola live in Florida the awful stories I have read would not happen for them.


The good news is that with most Havs, it's ONLY when they change from puppy coat to adult coat. Huskies (and many other northern breeds with heavy undercoats) blow coat every year!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I had a Husky also,, he shed twice a year, years after he passed away and I was moving, under the washer and dryer there were Husky Bunnies still hidding!!! My Lhasa sheds once a year in spring, I have come to think of it as molting if not removed in a timely matter it can cause horible matting. My Havs do shed a bit in Spring, but nothing like dogs that have wooly undercoats.


----------

